# How big of a crash does it take for you to replace your helmet?



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

I recently got into discussion with a riding buddy about helmet replacement after I had a good OTB crash. I told him that I was going to replace my helmet since it did what it was supposed to and I should get another one. He asserted since there was minimal visible damage I was good to ride it. The hit I took to the head was massive and I should know I was in the helmet at the time  We kind of went back and forth in that vein both finding articles to defend our positions. So I figured I would ask you all what is your opinion on replacing your lid. I know helmets are not cheap but my head is more valuable imho.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Anything more than a glancing blow I replace my helmet.

If it's a direct hit the EPS foam already absorbed an impact and the shell almost always rebounds back making it look like the helmet is fine. If you hit the same spot again the foam is already compressed and can't absorb the impact.


----------



## hesitationpoint (Aug 11, 2017)

This is why I don't buy expensive helmets for mountain biking. Crashes are fairly routine. And now you can get highly rated Virginia tech crash tested helmets for less than $100. Combined with crash replacement programs, you can pretty much replace helmets on the cheap. The Specialized Align II is one of the highest rated helmets and costs only $50. Plus specialized gives 30% off for crashed helmets. No reason not to get a replacement for around $35. Bell, Lazer, and Bontrager also have some cheap helmets that are highly rated.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

For me it depends on the impact.

Part of it for me if I do crash is a 'did my head touch the ground' type check and from there investigate the helmet, weigh the type of crash, violence of the crash, helmet impact, etc.

A minor plonk on the helmet is going to be an inspection deal. If the helmet looks damaged/shows an indent time for a new helmet.

A major impact to the helmet is going to be a new helmet no questions asked.

What I have found interesting is that after switching to a full face helmet a couple of seasons ago I haven't had any head related impacts. That could be luck but it also may have to do with feeling more comfortable/confident on the bike because of the extra protection and for me being distracted/uncomfortable/uncertain is what tends to lead to crashes.

Having said that I probably jinxed myself and will be eating it this afternoon on my ride...


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Terrain also has a role I think.

I'm in Arizona so lots of rocks and tree trunks.

Impacts to the head here aren't usually going to be face or head first in to a rock or tree but rather a secondary ping pong type hit after you hit the ground.

I would think this would be different depending on where you live and ride so the rules or procedure there as far as helmet replacement might differ just on that I think if that makes sense.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

I wouldn't go on how nasty the crash was. It's all about whether the foam was damaged. Nicks and scratches in the outer plastic don't matter. It's all about cracks or dents in the foam.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm going to inspect my helmet thoroughly after any impact, no matter the degree. If I see compressed or cracked foam, a cracked shell, a shell that looks like it has been previously dimpled and rebounded, I'm going to replace it. For that matter, I'm also going to replace a helmet that is old, manky, retention bits falling apart, etc. usually this means I replace the helmet every few years.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

A helmet that's been involved in a crash is better than not wearing a helmet at all.

Beyond this obvious truth, replace the lid once it's impacted the ground with your head in it.
=sParty


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Assuming you can see the underlying foam. Easier on some helmets than others depending on the construction.

I always figure I can get another helmet, only have one head and brain.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm in the minority here, I bet. I'm pretty much gonna wear a helmet until it shows some notable damage- like the outer shell is cracked or something like the visor broke in the crash. 
After a crash, I inspect the whole helmet, probing any scuffs or visible nicks/dimples to see how bad a hit the foam took. I inspect the inside of the helmet to see if there's evidence in there.

Big dents in foam, cracked shell, broken visor, etc gets replaced. If I'm confident that this -exact same spot- would protect me in a 2nd hit, I'll call it good and keep the helmet.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

What does "after inspection" mean? Is it different than "visible damage" because how can you see damage without looking at it?


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Fajita Dave is right. The material superficially looks the same after impact but it isn't. While the probability of hitting the same spot might be low, and the yield curve change might not be pronounced, you only have one brain. The fact you wear a helmet at all indicates you are willing to make decisions to minimize risk for an low-probability/infrequent events. Error on the side of caution.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

silentG said:


> Assuming you can see the underlying foam. Easier on some helmets than others depending on the construction.
> 
> I always figure I can get another helmet, only have one head and brain.


I can't think of a helmet that wouldn't be easy to see foam damage. If it makes you feel better buy a new one every time the helmet sees an impact. Just be realistic about the protection helmets actually provide. Helmets are great at protecting against skull fractures, but what's of real concern is concussions which we can get regardless of how much money we spend on fresh helmets. Baring visible damage to the foam in the form of cracks or dents, we are protected from skull fractures. Unfortunately, even a fresh helmet won't protect us from concussions any better than a scratched up older helmet. That said, if you don't have a 4 or 5 star rated helmet from the VT studies, I would buy a new helmet. That's what I did. I swapped my a1 for an a2 mips. There's no need for me to replace the a2 until I damage the foam.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I typically buy a new helmet every couple of years (if not sooner due to damage) when a sweet new model comes out.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

slimat99 said:


> I can't think of a helmet that wouldn't be easy to see foam damage. If it makes you feel better buy a new one every time the helmet sees an impact. Just be realistic about the protection helmets actually provide. Helmets are great at protecting against skull fractures, but what's of real concern is concussions which we can get regardless of how much money we spend on fresh helmets. Baring visible damage to the foam in the form of cracks or dents, we are protected from skull fractures. Unfortunately, even a fresh helmet won't protect us from concussions any better than a scratched up older helmet. That said, if you don't have a 4 or 5 star rated helmet from the VT studies, I would buy a new helmet. That's what I did. I swapped my a1 for an a2 mips. There's no need for me to replace the a2 until I damage the foam.


The entire purpose of that foam is to prevent concussions. It absorbs the impact lessening the sloshing around your brain does inside your skull.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

iliketexmex said:


> Fajita Dave is right. The material superficially looks the same after impact but it isn't. While the probability of hitting the same spot might be low, and the yield curve change might not be pronounced, you only have one brain. The fact you wear a helmet at all indicates you are willing to make decisions to minimize risk for an low-probability/infrequent events. Error on the side of caution.


Is that right? I hear you on the rebounded foam thing, but is there data that proves the foam isn't still capable of cracking as designed to dissipate energy? Foam is designed to crack pretty easily. I cracked a helmet without even crashing once. For those that know Jackson trail in Moab, I hit my head on a rock overhang right after the lower tech switchbacks. It buckled me to the point on almost crashing but I stayed on the bike. That impact was enough to leave a clear crack in the foam. Because foam cracks easily, it's easy to know when your helmet is compromised. Some helmets do advertise the ability to take hits without needing to be replaced but it seems the industry would rather make us think we need to spend 150$ bucks every time the helmet touches anything. Nothing gets people to spend money better than fear.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

I think it depends on your perspective. A new helmet once in a while is a fraction compared to what a lot of us spend in parts, tires, clothes, travel, etc.. I view it as a cost of mountain biking. I’ve been involved with package design studies involving EPS and the loss of resistance to yield is a thing, but I accept an isolated section with slightly compromised performance is probably a small issue. My decision criteria is for the cost of a pair of tires, or a cassette, I can get a new helmet. I choose to replace the helmet after an impact. It has been three years since I had a head impact requiring helmet replacement. For $100-$150 a new MIPS helmet, that works out to about $30-$50 per year.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Fajita Dave said:


> The entire purpose of that foam is to prevent concussions. It absorbs the impact lessening the sloshing around your brain does inside your skull.


Right but is there data that shows foam that doesn't have visible damage in the form of cracks or dents losing its ability to absorb energy? The foam is designed to crack first and foremost to dissipate energy. It can dent too but cracking is what it's really designed to do. If i'm wrong here I'll eat my words, I've just not seen data that shows visibly undamaged foam losing it's ability to protect against concussions and skull fractures.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Like the OP, I'm _in_ my helmet. I know how hard I hit. I will inspect for damage, but I won't just arbitrarily discard it because I bumped it on something (I've gone through quite a few low-hanging branches). The last time I really clobbered myself, there was barely a scuff on the shell, but the internal foam was cracked across the entire helmet. It was somewhat hidden, but it felt weird when I latched the chin strap, prompting a closer look.

I did still use that cracked helmet for a couple rides until I got a new one. It's not a reason for me to abandon a ride, as a cracked helmet is better than no helmet.

-F


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Very subjective subject that might contingent on your disposable income


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> Very subjective subject that might contingent on your disposable income


Depends on the crash replacement policy. Always check that too. Most offer discounts, and i think Kali sends you a new helmet. The only one I havent seen offer a replacement is Fox but I don't know if that changed.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

slimat99 said:


> I can't think of a helmet that wouldn't be easy to see foam damage. If it makes you feel better buy a new one every time the helmet sees an impact. Just be realistic about the protection helmets actually provide. Helmets are great at protecting against skull fractures, but what's of real concern is concussions which we can get regardless of how much money we spend on fresh helmets. Baring visible damage to the foam in the form of cracks or dents, we are protected from skull fractures. Unfortunately, even a fresh helmet won't protect us from concussions any better than a scratched up older helmet. That said, if you don't have a 4 or 5 star rated helmet from the VT studies, I would buy a new helmet. That's what I did. I swapped my a1 for an a2 mips. There's no need for me to replace the a2 until I damage the foam.


Hadn't heard about this. Why this rating instead of all the others? The selection is a bit limited.





Bike Helmet Ratings


Virginia Tech Helmet Ratings - Bike helmets have been tested to evaluate their ability to reduce brain injury risk.




helmet.beam.vt.edu


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

as a lifelong dirtjumper and bmx'r, i replace my helmet about every 2 years barring anything catastrophic happening to it. i couldn't imagine having to get a new helmet every time i crashed and made helmet/ground contact while doing so...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

slimat99 said:


> Right but is there data that shows foam that doesn't have visible damage in the form of cracks or dents losing its ability to absorb energy? The foam is designed to crack first and foremost to dissipate energy. It can dent too but cracking is what it's really designed to do. If i'm wrong here I'll eat my words, I've just not seen data that shows visibly undamaged foam losing it's ability to protect against concussions and skull fractures.


you are correct, helmet foam is made to crack and break away, not crush...


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I replace my helmet if the hit was hard enough to dent the eps foam. Once the foam has been dented, that spot won't serve its purpose in the future. While any helmet is better than none, I feel like my head is worth the $50 or so every few years when I crash. I don't buy expensive helmets, just the cheapest specialized/ helmet that's breathable.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you are correct, helmet foam is made to crack and break away, not crush...
> 
> View attachment 1927438


Another great opportunity to use that duct tape.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Very subjective subject that might contingent on your disposable income





dompedro3 said:


> ...... I feel like my head is worth the $50 or so every few years when I crash. I don't buy expensive helmets, just the cheapest specialized/ helmet that's breathable.


And that's a major factor. I cant afford to replace my $250 Bell Super Air unless it's really not going to offer good protection.

In literally all other respects of MTBing, I'm an "alloy, SLX and cheap workout shirts" kinda guy. I'm rather particular about the fit of my weirdly small, and oddly shaped head. I alsl like having the chin bar for my confidence, and to hang a GoPro from.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Impetus said:


> And that's a major factor. I cant afford to replace my $250 Bell Super Air unless it's really not going to offer good protection.
> 
> In literally all other respects of MTBing, I'm an "alloy, SLX and cheap workout shirts" kinda guy. I'm rather particular about the fit of my weirdly small, and oddly shaped head. I alsl like having the chin bar for my confidence, and to hang a GoPro from.


Totally understandable. Like I said, any helmet is better than none, and you're risk tolerance and budget will dictate when you replace a helmet. Having a comfortable helmet makes a huge difference in making a ride enjoyable.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

slimat99 said:


> Right but is there data that shows foam that doesn't have visible damage in the form of cracks or dents losing its ability to absorb energy? The foam is designed to crack first and foremost to dissipate energy. It can dent too but cracking is what it's really designed to do. If i'm wrong here I'll eat my words, I've just not seen data that shows visibly undamaged foam losing it's ability to protect against concussions and skull fractures.


From my understanding the EPS crushes. I imagine cracking is after the EPS gets fully compressed but there's still more energy to dissipate. That energy needs to go somewhere.

"EPS is lightweight, effective across a wide range of temperatures and conditions and highly effective at reducing the amount of energy transferred to your head during an impact. EPS accomplishes that energy reduction by collapsing during the impact, converting some of the energy into heat and slowing the transmission of energy."
Taken from Expanded Polystyrene (EPS) - DOME

I've ridden with helmets I've hit my head in. Just need to be aware that once EPS is crushed it does not spring back. That spot of the helmet isn't going to absorb any energy the way it was intended. I think a damaged helmet is probably still better than no helmet.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Even if it's a minor impact, I usually use ANY impact as an excuse to go shopping. I've only had two cases over the years (knock on wood) that seemed like even a moderate noggin impact, and both times had a new helmet in hand before my next ride. A few other cases just gave me the nudge to go see what's new out there and come home with something new in the 'near future'. Bonus if any of those line up with sales at REI. 

I also almost always keep my helmet in my vehicle between rides, and I live in Phoenix, so I'd rather go overboard than find out that baking in the oven all summer has degraded anything. And new helmet pads always feel nicer on the forehead than washed/used ones!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Any decent hit hit or blow to the helmet and I will replace it, my head is worth more than $200-400 to get a new one. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I carefully inspect, but if i see even small dimple ill be very suspect. Just had one a few months ago, i kept riding with that helmet because couldnt find new helmet i wanted, but as soon as it became available i bought new helmet. I have yet to cut old helmet apart.
We took a baseball bat to friends helmet being retired, modern microshell helmets are remakably tough. The polycarbonate shells bounce back quite well and can hide a lot of damage.
Oh, and new helmets are advancing. Im somewhat dubious on the effectiveness of MIPS, but do like dual density foam. The helmet i replaced i had a road timble and it was dual density, i clealy heard it contact the ashpalt. No head issues, just a little bit whiplash. Dual density makes sense, you can press on the EPP layer with finger and feel it give. The EPS layer is rigid, sacrificing itself on the big inpacts.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

If you hit your head so often that the cost of a replacement helmet as a precaution after a crash is a big problem... maybe you should consider taking up knitting. 

I don't hit my head often enough to worry about this. If I do hit it, I replace it. Unless I land on my completely unprotected face like I did last time... then the helmet is still good as new.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i get what you're saying, but when you spend 90% of your riding time at the dirt jumps goofing off and trying to learn new tricks, crashes happen pretty often. several a day actually, but of course not all are blows to the head although i'm pretty sure every one makes some kind of ground contact. it's not an excuse, but i grew up never wearing a helmet as a kid like most older people here, just having a helmet at all makes me feel pretty safe and i know not everyone thinks alike. but if you ride safe and don't crash often, i could see replacing it every time...


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i get what you're saying, but when you spend 90% of your riding time at the dirt jumps goofing off and trying to learn new tricks, crashes happen pretty often. several a day actually, but of course not all are blows to the head although i'm pretty sure every one makes some kind of ground contact. it's not an excuse, but i grew up never wearing a helmet as a kid like most older people here, just having a helmet at all makes me feel pretty safe and i know not everyone thinks alike. but if you ride safe and don't crash often, i could see replacing it every time...


It's a fair point. It really is kind of a judgement call at that point.

When I think of head impacts, I'm thinking about the kind of thing where you've rung your bell proper. I've only done it twice and I'm pretty sure they were both concussions.


----------

